# Sony 43W850 or Panasonic 42LET60D?



## mmosT (Oct 23, 2013)

which one shall I choose? I dont really think triluminus is really that helpful and I liked Panasonic PQ.

Update:
I checked out Panasonic Plasma today. They looked better but I am quite concerned whether I should go with Sony LED or plasma.

Also what the deal with full HD 3D?
Is it true that active 3D is full HD 3D while passive one is not?


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2013)

If your room is not overly bright better get plasma nothing can beat plasma in PQ.

See this link
Active 3D vs. passive 3D: What's better? | TV and Home Theater - CNET Reviews


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I like plasma panel and +1 to above suggestion.


----------

